# best turbo,gearbox choice



## bubagx (Dec 6, 2014)

Im looking for turbo for my mk1 golf 16v 9a turbo I'm thinking to get around 280-300hp.
Maby some ideas?!
And how about gearbox?!Does g60 box will be ok?
thanks! :wave:


----------

